
Utility website to display and share text in a large font to read from a distance - dbader
http://large-type.com
======
tvmalsv
I was going to say that I just use Wordpad for that (and I have), but after
checking out the site I have to say that this is actually easier since I don't
have to manually adjust the text size. Nice work.

~~~
dbader
Thank you!

